# Suche Sportarzt / Orthopäde in Hamburg



## mike-on-a-bike (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

bin, wie der Titel schon sagt, auf der Suche nach einem guten Sportarzt oder Orthopäden in HH, der natürlich etwas vom Radeln und dem Vorbeugen von Knieproblemen verstehen sollte. Wer ist empfehlenswert? Gern auch per PM. Danke.


----------



## Deleted 27760 (17. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin,
habe gerade eine Kniebehandlung hinte mir. Dr Oliver Mallien  kann ich empfehlen, der geht das etwas "ganzheitlich" an.Selbst ein Sportler , der weiß wovon er spricht.Nicht gleich Spritzen usw. Guter Diagnostiker und kann gut erklären. Problem nach 3 Wochen gelöst.
Nachteil ist die volle Praxis, aber wenn der Termin flexibel ist geht das. Praxis Dahem/Mallien Tangstedter Landstr 77 22415 Hamburg Tel 53300630


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ob die Teammitglieder von Stevens Dr. Steinmeier empfehlen würden?


----------



## deeptrain (19. Mai 2009)

hallo gibts noch weitere vorschläge??
suche ein vernünftigen orthopäden der sich auch ein wenig zeit nimmt und genau analysiert!!keine massenabfertigung und sagen fahr mal paar tage kein rad!!!


----------



## Stemmel (19. Mai 2009)

Mir wurde diese Praxis von Mitgliedern dieses Forums empfohlen: 

http://www.orthopaedie-norderstedt.de/

Ich selbst war noch nicht da, habe mir aber immerhin schon einmal eine Überweisung geholt...


----------



## Sanz (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Radfahren und Bewegungsanalyse, sicher auch Vorbeugung hier ein Link:

http://www.kriwat.de/php/home.php?navi=leistungen&page=unsere_leistungen/bewegungsanalyse_varianten.php 

Ich lasse mir bei Kriwat die Einlegesohlen für  meine Laufschuhe und Radschuhe machen. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## deeptrain (19. Mai 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Mir wurde diese Praxis von Mitgliedern dieses Forums empfohlen:
> 
> http://www.orthopaedie-norderstedt.de/
> 
> Ich selbst war noch nicht da, habe mir aber immerhin schon einmal eine Überweisung geholt...




is die praxis nur für privatpatienten oder auch für kassenpatienten???

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Stemmel (20. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dort auch Kassenpatienten behandelt werden. Also ich bin nicht privat versichert (obwohl ich bei so einem Verein arbeite....) Einfach mal anrufen - muss ich auch noch wegen eines Termines machen.


----------

